# loosing hairline at 16?!



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

im not sure if im 'loosing' my hairline, or if this is just how my hairline is, its low down in the center, but in the corers is abit further back.

would taking AAS make it worse? or is this just my natural hairline?

btw. im not planning on taking AAS at 16, im just saying in future


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Mines been like this for years aswell, not sure if its getting worse (i think it is) but **** it

I have never been bothered only thing that ****ed me off was people pointing it out and making a big deal out of it which i never understood (people are ****s and just there own insecurities)

Just bulk up and sport a bic'd head, its the best way to be


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

bic'd head? sorry im not sure what that is 

haha, it wouldnt bother me when im 30 and settled down or what ever, but i dont wanna be going bald in my 20's or anything like that and was just wondering if AAS would make it anyworse in the future


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

AAS will accelerate your hair loss. By the sound of it you might lose a lot of your hair before you should be thinking about 'roids at 20+.

Is your dad bald? Are you stressed or worrying about something at the moment? That can cause premature hair loss, but if it's hereditary you'll lose it anyway.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> bic'd head? sorry im not sure what that is
> 
> haha, it wouldnt bother me when im 30 and settled down or what ever, but i dont wanna be going bald in my 20's or anything like that and was just wondering if AAS would make it anyworse in the future


head shaved with bic


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Had gorgeous hair until 19, then developed my family's bald crown. Have been shaving it since.

Breaks your heart at first, but unless you want to take drugs with side effects for the rest of your life, just embrace it. Sooner you come to terms with it, the better.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bet your gutted BALDY !!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Seriously hairs ****ing gay anyway, i look awesome with a bald head and i have not had any trouble with the ladies because of it  in my early teens i actually had what people might call "emo" hair and i got nearly zero fanny so shave the wog off

If not, stay away from winstrol i hear that makes your hair fall out


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Seriously hairs ****ing gay anyway, i look awesome with a bald head and i have not had any trouble with the ladies because of it  in my early teens i actually had what people might call "emo" hair and i got nearly zero fanny so shave the wog off
> 
> If not, stay away from winstrol i hear that makes your hair fall out


Well at least you love yourself mate, its a start.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah because thats what i said isnt it you pr**k


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Yeah because thats what i said isnt it you pr**k


Easy tiger it was a JOKE......


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

So much fcking anger going on lately. I don't miss the UK, tell you that. Nice to be around a happy population.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Easy tiger it was a JOKE......


Then it helps to put a smiley on the end of it otherwise i just assume your been an ****... my bad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Then it helps to put a smiley on the end of it otherwise i just assume your been an ****... my bad


I couldnt be ar*ed going advanced you grumpy git !!!

Anyway settled.....l am funny....you are grumpy....simples...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Probably why i went bald in the first place, too mardy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Probably why i went bald in the first place, too mardy


I have hair but l hate it and TBH havent got the balls to shave it in case l look a tool, plus it must be fu\88ing cold in this weather...


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Try a comb over, they're making a come back ;-)

Flawless:-


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AJ91 said:


> looks pretty damn short in the avi to me mate lol. I doubt it would make too much difference in keeping you warm


I have heard different even this week. Ironically a fella said it to me about shaving his.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

AJ91 what sort of things would that be to run along side things like a dbol+test cycle then?

as for stress ect, i sufferd from depression for a while, and funnily enough am abit stressed and closed off lately due to alot of diffrent accumilated reasons.. but i dont think that stress could make that much diffrence? not like im earing £10 a week with 10 kids to feed.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah this happend to my mate when he was 16. By 18.....bold as a coot.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

thanks for the reassurace there timmy!


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry to thread butt, as a bird if a bloke is loosing his hair its better to shave the whole lot off or crop it very very short. Comb overs in any way shape or form are a huge turn off. Dont worry bout loosing your hair - if its gonna happen the c'est la vie - just make the most of it. Get massive and the birds will be focussing on other things


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol sorry mate, tis true tho. If your startin to lose your hair at 16 then the chances of you goin bald before your 20 are very likely. Just shave your head mate if you start to go very bald, then you can do all the gear you want later on in life and atleast that's one less side effect you haven't got to worry about


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> I have heard different even this week. Ironically a fella said it to me about shaving his.


It makes a massive difference. Even going from very short (probably equivalent of a 2 allover) to a shaved i was considerabley colder. I especially noticed it in bed and ended up wearing a hat just so i could get to sleep.

My hairline started to receed at puberty. By the time i was 16 it was noticeable and by 18 it had become a "thing" and i worried about it constantly. I would carry a comb about with me and used to fear the wind exposing the two chunks of skin on my forehead. In retrospect it wasn't even all that bad until a couple of years ago where it started thinning as well as receding As soon as i shaved it it stopped being an issue. I know it's often repeated but it really was one of the best and most freeing things i've done and if you're at all worried about hair then i recommend it.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Baldness runs in my family. Thought i might have dodged a bullet, as it turns out, at the turn of 20, my hair began receding rapidly. Got a proper V head now if that makes sense. Still grows long tho so not massively noticeable unless i shave it (which i do every 6 months ish) . Doesnt grow like it used to tho. Miss my hair


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes it will make it much worse! just shave your head you panzy!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

buy a wig.................lol


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

It may be early days but if you're noticing hairloss now read what others have told you in this thread and it'll save you alot of time! I started losing my hair at 17/18 but at that time i was depressed/stressed alot so it accelerated it. By the time i was 20 it was very noticable, ive shaved it since. I wasted like 2 years feeling down, not going out and feeling like the world was over. Ever since ive shaved it i feel 100x better and its not a big deal anymore. The sooner you shave it off the better! Oh and dont forget to get HUGE aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

By the way, anyone notice the high amount of guys that are in strongman/bodybuilding/powerlifting that are bald (genetically)? Its quite a high proportion. (I know AAS use accelerates it but you cant change the fact that you have the baldness gene)


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

did all you guys have hair on your pillow and in the bath? or did you notice it thinning without it coming out in your hands?


----------



## Trojan_Pony (Jul 15, 2010)

It was actually in books rather than the bath or bed that i noticed the hair loss. The fallen out hair against the white page was very obvious and then when i started seeing a lot of them it clicked what was going on. I never really lost big clumps of hair like some people do so even being aware of it i never noticed it much in the shower or on the pillow.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

mine receeded a bit at 15-16 when i was on.But nothing has happened since and my brother who is as clean as whistle is much worse off than me.

Bugger all you can do about it really


----------

